# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ماتت وهي ترقص...ودفنت وهي ترقص...

## ريمي

ماتت وهي ترقص...ودفنت وهي ترقص... قصه مفجعه 
ركبت السيارة ، كشفت الغطاء عن وجهها 
أصلحت من حال عباءتها ، تأكدت من حقيبتها 
الهاتف النقال ، المال ، عطرها .... لم تنس شيء ....
انطلقت السيارة بهدوء نحو صالون التجميل ، وتجولت هي بنظرها ...
وقفت السيارة ، ارجع إلينا الساعة الثانية عشر ...
النساء كثير في الداخل ، لا بأس فأنا عميلة دائمة ومميزة 
لابد أن تراعي صاحبة الصالون هذا الأمر وإلا 
استقبال حافل ، تبادلن الابتسامات ، ذهب الخوف ، لن نتأخر كثيراً ...
هذا حمام زيتي ، انتظري ساعة ...
مجلة أزياء ، عرض لبعض التسريحات ، قلبت الصفحات تنقلت بين المجلات المختلفة...
مضت الساعة ، ارتفع آذان المغرب ، أسلمت نفسها لمصففة الشعر 
جففت شعرها ، غاب الآذان ، ومضت الصلاة ...
إزالة الشعر وتنظيف البشرة ، أنصتت لموسيقى هادئة ، تحولت لأخذ حمام مائي ...
ارتفع الآذان ، إنها صلاة العشاء ، لم يتبق على الفرح سوى بضع ساعات ...
وضعت رأسها بين يديّ المصففة ، اختارت التسريحة ، تناثر الشعر بين يديها ، يودعها وداعاً حزيناً 
ألقت نظرة إلى المرآة لم تعرف نفسها ، ارتسمت ابتسامة على شفتيها ، لن يسبقني أحد ...
رسمت وجهها لطخته بالألوان ، تغيرت ملامحها ، نظرت إلى الساعة 
الواحدة ، ألقت العباءة على كتفها ، وبحذر شديد و ضعت الغطاء على رأسها ...
ركبت السيارة ... إلى المنزل بسرعة لقد تأخرت ...
لبست فستانها ، تعرت من حياءها ، بدت بطنها ، وسائر ظهرها 
أنكمش الفستان عن ركبتيها ، دارت حول نفسها ، لن يغلبني أحد ...
العيون ترقبها ، الكل يتأملها ، نظرات الإعجاب تحيط بها ، تقترب منها ...
نظرات السخط تنفر منها ، تغمض عينيها تقززاً من حالها ...

السفيهات يلاحقنها بالتعليقات الساخرة ...
رقصت على أنغام الموسيقى ، اهتز جسدها ...
تنوعت الأغاني وتنوع رقصها ... لم يسبقها أحد ، ولم يغلبها أحد ...
الكل يتابعها ، الكل يتحدث عنها ...
من أين أتت بكل هذا ؟
كيف تعلمت كل هذا ؟ وكيف حفظت كل هذه الأغاني ؟ الكل يعرف الإجابة ...
توقفت عن الرقص ، سقطت على الأرض ، ارتفع الصراخ 
تدافع النساء إلى المسرح ، نادوها فلم تجب ، حركوها فما تحركت 
ارتفع الصراخ ، حملوها ، أحضروا الماء ، مسحوا وجهها ، بكت الأم والأخوات 
ارتفع العويل ، علا النحيب ، تدخل الأب والأخ 
اختلطت الأمور تحول الفرح إلى حزن ، والضحكات إلى بكاء ، توقف كل شيء ...
ألبسوها ... غطوا ما ظهر من جسدها ...
حضر الطبيب ، أمسك بيدها ، وضع سماعته على صدرها 
أرخى رأسه قليلا ، انطلقت الكلمات من شفتيه لقد 

ماتت ... لقد ماتت ...

ارتفع النحيب ، جرت الدموع ...
ألقت الأم بجسدها على صغيرتها الجميلة 
أخفى الأب وجهه بين يديه ، الأخ يدافع عبراته 
خلاص يا أمي خلاص ...
قامت الأم مذهولة ، صرخت ، لقد تحركت ، تحولت الأنظار نحوها 
لقد جنت ، لقد ماتت هكذا قال الطبيب ...

أسرع الأب والأخ والأخوات نحو الأم ...
المشهد رهيب ، والمنظر مؤلم ...
سقطت الأم على الأرض...
الأخوات فقدن السيطرة على مشاعرهن ...
والأخ يصرخ ... لا ... لا ... مستحيل ...
تجلد الأب ، أمسك بالأخ ، وبلهجة حازمة أخرج الأخوات 
وهن يحملن أمهن ...
حضر بعض النسوة من الأسرة ...
نظروا إلى الميتة ، ترقرقت الدموع ، وضعت الكبيرة منهن يدها على رأسها 
انطلقت منها كلمة : فضيحة ... فضيحة ...
أسرعت نحو الأب ، يجب أن تستر عليها ، أحضروا المغسلة هنا 
ادفنوها بين الصلوات ، إنها فضيحة ، ماذا يقول الناس عنا ...
أرخى الأب رأسه ، نعم ، نعم ... 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...
جاءت المغسلة ، جهزت سرير الغسل ، وضعت الأكفان والطيب ، جهزت الماء ...
أين جثة المتوفاة ؟...
سارت العمة أمامها ، فتحت الباب ...
الفتاة على السرير مغطاة بغطاء سميك ..
وبجانب السرير وقفت الأم تكفكف دموعها ...
أمسكت بورقة الوفاة ، الاسم ............ العمر : ثمانية عشر عام 
سبب الوفاة : سكتة قلبية ...
شعرت بالحزن ، نطقت بكلمات المواساة للجميع ... 
كشفت الغطاء ، تحول الحزن إلى غضب ، لماذ تركتموه على هذا الوضع 
لقد تصلبت أعضائها ، كيف نكفنها ... 
الحاضرات لم يستطعن الإجابة ، سكتن قليلاً ...
زاد حنق المغسلة ، انبعث صوت الأم ممزوجاً بالبكاء ...
لم تكن هكذا حينما ماتت ، لقد اتخذت هذا الوضع بعد لحظات من موتها ...
لقد سقطت على المسرح وهي ترقص 
حملناها جثة هامدة ، حضر الطبيب ، كتب التقرير 
أيقنت حينها بأنني قد فارقت ابنتي ، ألقيت بجسدها عليها 
رحت أقبلها ، وأبكي ، شعرت بيدها اليمين ترتفع 
ويدها اليسرى تعود وراء ظهرها ، أما قدمها اليسرى فقد تراجعت للوراء 
أرعبني الموقف ، صرخت حينها ثم سقطت على الأرض 
لأجد نفسي في غرفتي ومن حولي بناتي يبكين أختهن 
ويبكين نهايتها المؤلمة ...
انتحبت بالبكاء ، أنا السبب أنا من فرط في تربيتها 
أنا من غشها ، ياويلي وياويلها من عذاب الله ياويل أباها وياويلنا جميعاً ...
كانت تحب الرقص والغناء ، فماتت ...... 
وستدفن في قبرها ........ يارب ارحمها يارب ارحمني يارب اغفر لها ... 
محاولات لأعادة جسدها إلى وضعه الطبيعي ، الفشل كان النتيجة ...
بذلت المغسلة مجهوداً جباراً في تكفينها ...
وفي لحظة هدوء وبعيداً عن العيون ، نقلت الجنازة إلى المقبرة ...
وهناك صلى عليها الأب والأخ وبعض المقربين ...
نعم لقد دفنت وهي في وضع راقص ... 
اللهم ثبتنا عند الموت 
وجعل خاتمتنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله 
اللهم ارحمنا إذا غسلنا أهلونا وارحمنا إذا كفنونا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . .  :Eh S(2): 
اللهم احسن خاتمتنا

----------


## Sc®ipt

_شكرا حلا قصة حلوة_

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم تبتنا على الايمان
اللهم حسن الخاتمه 

يسلموا حلا

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يرحمها.. :Eh S(2):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## زهره التوليب

اللهم ثبتنا عند الموت 
وجعل خاتمتنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله 
اللهم ارحمنا إذا غسلنا أهلونا وارحمنا إذا كفنونا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور للجميع

----------


## اجمل حب

اللهم ارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ريمي

يارببب

----------

